# Topics > Test of artificial intelligence and robots >  Lovelace 2.0 Test of Artificial Creativity and Intelligence

## Airicist

Article "Creativity, the Turing Test, and the (Better) Lovelace Test", 2000

by Selmer Bringsjord, Paul Bello, David Ferrucci 

dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=596904

----------


## Airicist

The Lovelace 2.0 Test of Artificial Creativity and Intelligence

by Mark O. Riedl
October 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robots face new test of creative abilities"

by Jane Wakefield
November 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lovelace 2.0 Test - An Alternative Turing Test"

by Sue Gee   
November 24, 2014

----------

